# Creative Portfolio List



## michaellearner (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey all,

Does anyone have advice on what to include in the creative portfolio list? I am specifically referencing the ones for USC and Chapman. Over the course of my life I have written 6 feature screenplays, at least 10 short films, 30+ short stories, etc etc. Many of these are not very good and are from years ago (as far as 8th grade). Is there a level of quality / time range that schools expect, or should I literally list every single piece of creative writing I have ever completed?

Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2019)

If you just listed the ones that you'd be comfortable with showing them if they asked for them how many would that be?

If probably leave out the one from 8th grade.


----------



## michaellearner (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the response!

That would be 10 total: three feature screenplays, two short film screenplays (one that we actually filmed), four short stories (two from this year, two from high school), and one poetry instagram account (from this year).

A potential issue is that in my CV, I say under the freelance writer section: "wrote six feature screenplays, numerous short films, and numerous short stories." I now wonder if I should edit my CV to match my creative portfolio list, or if they will understand that I just didn't list everything on the creative portfolio.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2019)

10 is a good number. Maybe use "several" instead of "numerous"?

Numerous implies a huge amount.


----------



## mjweerts (Nov 6, 2019)

michaellearner said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> That would be 10 total: three feature screenplays, two short film screenplays (one that we actually filmed), four short stories (two from this year, two from high school), and one poetry instagram account (from this year).
> 
> A potential issue is that in my CV, I say under the freelance writer section: "wrote six feature screenplays, numerous short films, and numerous short stories." I now wonder if I should edit my CV to match my creative portfolio list, or if they will understand that I just didn't list everything on the creative portfolio.


 
I just ran into this with my Chapman app. I listed 5 completed screenplays, all recently completed. This does not match my CV, which goes back further, but I kept the Creative List more recent, and figured they'd understand. I also kept my creative list to strictly screenwriting. Good luck with yours!


----------

